# dont see much about solid gold??



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Well I have a 11 mo old gsd, I'm getting a second gsd pup which will be ready next weekend. I've been feeding Otto orijen and raw and merrick canned for about 5 months now but with 2 pups it will just be too expensive. So I have been looking to switch brands and it sucks because I'm picky. Haha. Anyways I shop at a small pet shop here and ended up getting Solid Gold wolfking. $45 for 33 pounds so its considerably cheaper and from my research it seems like a good quality food for both pups. I also noticed Otto isn't gaining weight much, being 69 pounds at 11 months so I wanted to try something new anyways. Maybe orijen too rich? Anyways I haven't seen much about solid gold here so I wanted to ask the experts your opinions on it and if you have used it and your reviews. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe solid gold is a diamond product. Diamond doesn't have the best reputation when it comes to quality control, but if you're ok with that, it's a decent food, at least just going by the ingredients.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I fed my boy Solid Gold Wolf Cub when he was a puppy and I definitly recommend it to my friends. I really liked it and so did he.

I switched him to Solid Gold Wolf King after he turned 1 year old after a couple of months I switched him over to TOTW. Nothing wrong with SG Wolf King, TOTW was just a step above quality wise and cheaper.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I believe solid gold is a diamond product. Diamond doesn't have the best reputation when it comes to quality control, but if you're ok with that, it's a decent food, at least just going by the ingredients.


solid gold is co-packed by diamond just like canidae, artemis, natural balance and a few others. it is not fair to say it is a diamond product

solid gold is not a great value, the two large breed formulas are very low in protein and fat so they are just over the top with carbs

with two dogs i would look for a 30/20 type food you get the most bang for the buck feeding all ages


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

ya i saw it was only %24 protien, but im always adding meat, tripe etc to his diet as well, i thought about Canidae too, seems like Diamond makes all of them! what exactly do you mean 30/20? most the foods i found were pretty identical to solid gold as far as ingredients etc. unless you jump up to something like Orijen which is $70 a bag. i hate downgrading but i dont really wanna spend that much for a kibble.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

schroedes said:


> ya i saw it was only %24 protien, but im always adding meat, tripe etc to his diet as well, i thought about Canidae too, seems like Diamond makes all of them! what exactly do you mean 30/20? most the foods i found were pretty identical to solid gold as far as ingredients etc. unless you jump up to something like Orijen which is $70 a bag. i hate downgrading but i dont really wanna spend that much for a kibble.


30% Protein / 20% Fat - These are normally branded as 'performance' kibbles but they are in fact "all life stages" formulas. You get the most for your money because they are higher in calorie and much lower in carbohydrate calories than say a 25/15.

I don't know where you live so I will give you a few recommendations:

1) The Top Four - Annamaet Ultra, Dr. Tim's Pursuit, Precise Endurance & Healthwise Active.

2) Second String - Eagle Power Pack, Eukanuba Active/Premium Performance, Pro Pac High Performance (BEST VALUE) & Pro Plan Performance.

If you go this route, just watch the dog's weight and adjust accordingly.

Orijen is a rip-off, Earthborn makes just as good a GF food for much less money. Don't get suckered.

If you do add, all these brands have "regular" that are as good or better than SG. Like Eagle Pack Original for example, which comes in "breeder" sized bags for less than $1 lb.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info sable.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

im gonna bail on the solid gold, made by diamond as well as alot of other foods. i think im gonna go with Merrick. seem like a good company and manufacture everything themselves. $45 for 30 pounds too. not bad


----------

